# [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*[Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Hallo PCGHx-Community.

ich plane seit längerem in mein System:

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
ATi Radeon HD 5850 (Referenz, nicht die aus meiner sig)
Asus Rosshair IV Formula
Corsair Obsidian 800D
(ich glaub der Rest ist nicht so wichtig, wenn doch, fragen. )

eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen. 

Leider kenn ich mich noch nicht so richtig aus. Hab im letzten halbem Jahr fleißig Tagebücher von euch gelesen und will jetzt selbt eine WaKü. 

Ich hab auf Aquatuning.de einen Warenkorb erstellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/37998ffb330cff679f108dbe38823d07
Ich hab auch noch einige Fragen:

1.Reicht der 360mm Radiator? Nicht das ich einen Eier-Kocher hab, statt einem Kühlen System.  Wenn nicht kommt noch ein 140mm Single ins Obsidian. 
2. Reichen die Anschlüsse? Also ich hab nachgezählt. Müsste reichen.  
3. Apropos Anschlüsse: Ich hab bei einigen Winkel in ihren Warenkörben gesehen. Benötige ich auch welche?
5. Pumpe oversized oder nicht?
6. Ist der Schlauch passend von der größe? Also ist die Dicke ausreichend? In die Anschlüsse passt er ja.
7. Fehlt mir irgendwelcher Kleinkarm, wie z.B. Anschlüsse für die Pumpe? Wenn ja, welcher? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe! 

Grüße
Schwini


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

1. Ja reicht. Damit erreicht du aber keine Traumtemps. 
2. 2 Anshclüse zu viel. 
3. Die Winkel sind für den Fall das man einen 90° Bogen mit weniger Radius verlegen möchte.
4. Fehlt 
5. Nein.
6. Passt zwar zu den Anschlüssen, aber ich empfehle 11/8mm oder 16/10mm, denn 13/10mm knick schneller als 16/10mm
7. Ja die Pumpenadapter fehlen, ganz wichtig bei ner Eheim 1046.

Mein Vorschlag: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/cb1292030935ca1852a1c31617be7519


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Vielen Dank für deine sehr schnelle Antwort. war ganz überrascht, als ich auf "Neu laden geklickt hatte" 

Dann nehm ich lieber noch nen 140mm dazu. Soll ja kein Flugzeug werden, wenn die Noiseblocker mit hoher rpm laufen müssen. 

Stimmt ja auch, Ich hatte 2 Anschlüsse für die Pumpe gerechnet. Dabei braucht die ja spezielle. 

OK. dann muss ich mir mal ne Zeichnung machen, wie ich die Schlüche verlegen will, damit ich auch weiß, ob ich winkel brauch oder nicht. 

Da hab ich doch glatt Frage 4 vergessen. keine Ahnung warum. mir fällt gerade auch keien frage für 4 ein. 

Dann denke ich, dass ich 16/10mm nehmen werde. zu keiner Schlauch sieht auch iwi  aus. 

Ich hab noch eine Frage bezüglich der Kabels für die 4x3 Pin. Ich wil die Lüfter ja regeln, dies ist dann ja aber nicht mehr möglich. d.h. ja nur noch bei einem, wenn man das Kabel verwendet... 

Grüße 
Schwini

EDIT: Hab gearde gesehen, dass du mir einen 420mm Radi in den Wrenkorb getan hast. Leider krieg ich den nirgendwo im Obsidian unter, jedenfalls nicht ohnezu dremeln. und dass trau ich mich nicht...


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



> OK. dann muss ich mir mal ne Zeichnung machen, wie ich die Schlüche verlegen will, damit ich auch weiß, ob ich winkel brauch oder nicht.


Da bringt dir nur bedingt was. Denn wenn die Komponenten da sind sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Ich würde die Komponenten verabuen, Foto machen und wenn du noch nen 2ten PC hast bzw jemand kennt. Kannst du dir Verschlauchungshilfe holen. 



> Ich hab noch eine Frage bezüglich der Kabels für die 4x3 Pin. Ich wil die Lüfter ja regeln, dies ist dann ja aber nicht mehr möglich. d.h. ja nur noch bei einem, wenn man das Kabel verwendet...


Es werden alle Lüfter auf einmal geregelt.  Lüfter werden nicht per Tachosignal gesteuert.



> EDIT: Hab gearde gesehen, dass du mir einen 420mm Radi in den Wrenkorb getan hast. Leider krieg ich den nirgendwo im Obsidian unter, jedenfalls nicht ohnezu dremeln. und dass trau ich mich nicht...


Dann verbau den Radi extern. Der MC420 hat mehr Leitung wie Phobya 360.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

2. PC hab ich. Dann werde ich das so machen! DIst ja ein hilfsbereites Forum hier! Danke! 

Dann ist ja gut. Auf der AT-Website steht halt, dass nur einer dann geregelt wird. Ich fand das auch schon komisch.  Dann kann ich ja auch gleich die günstigere Steuerung nehmen. So viele Lüfter passen ins Obsi ja gar nicht rein. 

Extern find ich nicht so gut. Ich mach das lieber intern... Sieht dann besser aus und ist nicht so hoch. Mein Schreibtisch ist nicht der höchste und drauf stellen hällt er vom gewicht her nicht aus. Jedenfalls trau ich ihm das nicht zu.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



Schwini schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut. Auf der AT-Website steht halt, dass nur einer dann geregelt wird. Ich fand das auch schon komisch.  Dann kann ich ja auch gleich die günstigere Steuerung nehmen. So viele Lüfter passen ins Obsi ja gar nicht rein.


Es wird nur von einem Lüfter das Tachosignal weitergeleitet. Die AS XT Ultra hat ne kleine 5W Lüftersteuerung integriert. Das reicht für die Radilüfter aus.



> Extern find ich nicht so gut. Ich mach das lieber intern... Sieht dann besser aus und ist nicht so hoch. Mein Schreibtisch ist nicht der höchste und drauf stellen hällt er vom gewicht her nicht aus. Jedenfalls trau ich ihm das nicht zu.


Der Radi muss ja nicht oben drauf. Kannst ihn auch an die Wand, unter den Schreibtisch schrauben oder einfach auf den Boden legen etc etc.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Danke für die INfo's mit den Lüftern!

Den extern irgendwo hinzustellen ist auch ein bisschen doof. Ich hab ne Katze und die neigt dazu alles anzugreifen, was Schlauch heißt, oder auch nur so aussieht.  Und was meinen Computer angeht, will ich keine Risiken eingehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Ihr und euer (dummes) Viehzeug.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

der hat sogar schonmal auf unserem Gartenschlauch rumgekaut. ^^
Da hab ich ihn auch ales dummes Vieh bezeichnet.


----------



## iLucas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Hab mir nur eben deinen Warenkorb angesehen und muss schnell loswerden das der Schlauch mist ist! Habe den auch und der Knickt viel zu schnell.
Greif lieber zu einem anderen Schlauch 

Gruß iLucas


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

oh. Danke. Welchen würdest du denn vorschlagen? Ich hab mich mit dem Thema Schlauch noch nie richtig beschäftigt. Ich achte, wenn der das Wasser leitet und gut aussiet ist gut.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Der 16/10er ist schon Ok. Er meinte wohl deinen 13/10er.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

achso. das meintest du ja auch, dass der schlecht zu verlegen ist.

Kriegt man eigentlich auch im Baumarkt solchen Schlauch? Dann könnt ich da ja mal hinfahren und gucken, wie sich die so verhalten. ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Bestimmt. Nur sind die meist härter. Die Schläuche in den Shop sind meist extra für ne Wakü.


----------



## Schwini (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

achso. härter ist ja nicht unbedingt besser..

und da ich hier am Arsch der welt wohne (naja ist n schöner Arsch. ) ist auch kein vernünftiger Shop in der Nähe... muss ich wohl auf gut Glück bestellen. Naja. Aquatuning soll ja einen guten Kundenservice haben.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Gewebeschlauch wie im Gartenbereich und Co geht auch, aber lässt afaik schlechter verlegen.
Kannst ja mal im Laborshop (?) deines Vertrauens nach Tygon oder PVC-Schläuchen fragen.

Ansonsten sieht King sein Warenkorb sehr gut aus, wobei man
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
so noch etwas sparen kann und die Lüfter sind nicht schlechter, nur halt bunt


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Die Lüfter können dann aber leider nicht mit AS XT Ultra geregelt werden.


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



> 1.Reicht der 360mm Radiator? Nicht das ich einen Eier-Kocher hab, statt einem Kühlen System.  Wenn nicht kommt noch ein 140mm Single ins Obsidian.


Ja, aber ich würde lieber den Deckel ausschneiden und einen Phobya 420 montieren.


> 2. Reichen die Anschlüsse? Also ich hab nachgezählt. Müsste reichen.


Du brauchst zwei je Komponente.


> 3. Apropos Anschlüsse: Ich hab bei einigen Winkel in ihren Warenkörben gesehen. Benötige ich auch welche?


Drei -vier Winkel schaden nicht. 


> 5. Pumpe oversized oder nicht?


Die Pumpe ist genau richtig.


> 6. Ist der Schlauch passend von der größe? Also ist die Dicke ausreichend? In die Anschlüsse passt er ja.


13/10 knickt sehr schnell. Entweder 11/8 oder 16/10
7. Fehlt mir irgendwelcher Kleinkarm, wie z.B. Anschlüsse für die Pumpe? Wenn ja, welcher? 

Fürs Board würd ich einzelne Kühler von Anfi-tec.de nehmen. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

@hydro: Danke für deine Tipp's zum sparen! Aber ich würde gerne meinen PC in CShwarz halten und  auch die Lüfter regeln, aber sie sind eine überlegung wert! Unterm Deckel sieht man die ja nicht unbedingt. 

@Madz: Ich hab auch schon überlegt einzelne Kühler zu nehmen. Dann hab ich aber ziemlich viele Anschlüsse in meinem PC und alles wirkt sehr voll mit Schlauch. Und Wenn man den Kühler für die southbridge montiert, hat man dann nicht Probleme mit dem zweiten x16 slot wenn man lange graka's montiert? Ist halt nur, wenn ich mal Crossfire einsetzen will. 

EDIT: MIr ist bei der Aquastrem Pumpe aufgefallen, dass alle immer die "Ultra" version benutzen. Was ist denn der große unterschied zu einer Standart? Das sind ja auch immerhin 20€, was die Standart weniger kostet...


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Du kannst die Lüfter auch regeln, von dem ersparten Geld kaufst du dir eine Powerbooster Verstärkerplatine und kannst auch einen 5. und 6. Lüfter steuern.

Die Ultra kann Lüfter steuern und hat einen Anschluss für einen Durchflusssensor und einen Tempsensor integriert, ist also quasi eine kleine Mini Aquero.


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

achso. und dann kann ich mit der Aquasuite alles am PC auslesen? d.h. den Durchfluss und die Temperatur ? Das wär dann ja gar nicht so schlecht.  Kann ich mir das geld für den Aquero sparen. nartürlich hat ein Aquero noch mehr Funktionen. Aber Kleinvieh macht auch mist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Nen Durchflusssenor brauchste aber zusätzlich.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

So würde ich wahrscheinlich einkaufen.


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

ICH nicht. Erstens fehlen ein paar Dinge und zweitens hast du 120er Lüfter für einen 140er Radi genommen.

Meine Zusammenstellung ist sofort bestellbar.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Oh stimmt, die Lüfter passen nicht, was fehlt noch?!


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Die Einbaublende für den Radi
1-2m extra Schlauch
bessere WLP


Aber schau dir einfach mal meinen Korb an....


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Ich will ja nicht flamen oder so, aber in deinem Korb liegen 13/10er Schläuche und 16/10 Anschraubtüllen. 
Und den Test zeigst du mir, in dem die Gelid Paste schlechter als die MX2 abschneidet!


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nen Durchflusssenor brauchste aber zusätzlich.



das war mir klar, wär ja auch zu schön gewesen. 
und den Temp Sensor ja auch. 
Sind denn solche "Gadgets" überhaupt notwendig? Ich mein, ich muss jetzt nicht unbedingt wissen, ob jetzt durch meine WaKü 180Liter/h durch kommen oder 210liter/h.
Wenn's läuft und die Temp's in Ordnung sind is doch alles ok? Das einzige, was m.M.n. wirklich sinvoll ist, ist die Tempanzeige desWassers. Man will ja nicht ne Kockende Suppe inner WaKü habe. 

Aber als Temp Sensor kann ich ja auch z.B. den hier nehmen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...en--Au-engewinde-G1-4-mit-Display--blau-.html Oder was spricht gegen den? Den könnt ich dann soga rnoch in die nähe des Windows vom Obsidian packen und dann von Aussen gucken?!

Edit: Madz und Hydro: streitet euch doch nicht.  Ist doch klar, man muss sich viele gedanken machen, ob man auch alles hat etc. und hydro hat ja sicherlich noch wichtigere Dinge zu tun, als einem Noob wir mir zu helfen.  Daher: Ich verzeih dir! Das mir überhaupt schon geholfen wird, find ich nett! 

Soo jetzt muss ich erstmal Deutschland:England gucken. Bis später dann. ^^


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Tempsensor ist in der Pumpe integriert über den man die Lüfter steuern kann.
Prinzipiell ist ein Durchflussmesser unnötig, aber interessant :>


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

stimmt. er ist interessant. Und ist ist auch imposant, wenn man auf'm Aquero stehen hat: 200 l/h. ^^ Aber ich muss auch ein bisschen auf's Geld achten. Ich bin ja kein Esel.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Wenn denn 200l/h da stehen, bei mir stehen 76l/h da 
Ist an sich interessant wenn man seine Pumpe drosseln kann/will, aber selbst das kann man über Temperaturentesten feststellen, ob der Durchfluss reicht.


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

keine ahnung ob das reale werte sind. Ich mein halt nur bei irgendwem mal gesehen zu haben, dass auf seinem Aquero ca. 200 l/h durchgegangen sind. 

Deswegen ja. Wenn ich die Pumpe drosseln will, seh ich das ja an den Wasser-Temps. Denn diesen TEmmesser von Phobya mit dem Display, werde ich mir wohl zulegen. ^^ Wenn jetzt nicht explizit davon abgeraten wird.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Den Tempssonsor mit Display brauchste bei ner AS XT Ultra nicht umbedingt. Dann liber nen Tempssensor den du an die Pumpe anschliesst.


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Auf meinem Aquaaero stehen 230l/h.


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Das nartürlich wahnsinn. ^^ 
Welchen mindest durchfluss muss man eigentlich haben?
Weil ich denke mit 0,5 l/h kommt man nicht wirklich sehr weit. ^^


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Im Prinzip reichen auch 20l/h. Eine Temperaturverbessung wirst du aber nur bis ca. 60l/h erleben und danach erst ab ~200l/h und auch nur bei darauf optimierten Kreisläufen.


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

also High-Flow oder sowas?
Aber ads bracuht ich ja nicht. Wirklick extrem Overclocken will ich nicht, nur'n bisschen. ^^

Ich hab noch eine Frag zum Mainboardkühler: Muss man eigentlich sein MB mit Wasser kühlen, wenn der CPU @ H2O ist? Ich hab mal was geört, dass der Airflow vom CPU kühler bei einer Luftkühlung für die SpaWas benötigt wird... 
Will nämlich ein bisschen sparen und der CPU Kühler fällt ja schon ziemlich ins gewicht, jedenfalls der Fullcover.
DA wären wir auch gleich bei meienr nächsten frage: Bei den Anfi-Tec Kühlern, die ihr mit vorgeschlagen habt, sieht man ja immer nur das Teil für die Northbridge. Und da ja NB und Sb beim Crosshair IV F an einer Heatpipe hängen, benötigt man ja auch einen für die SB. den hab ich aber nirgendwo gefunden, oder ist der in dem Set dabei?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Anfi-tec ASUS Crosshair IV Formula lightcover Anfi-tec ASUS Crosshair IV Formula lightcover 14424


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



> Ich hab noch eine Frag zum Mainboardkühler: Muss man eigentlich sein MB mit Wasser kühlen, wenn der CPU @ H2O ist? Ich hab mal was geört, dass der Airflow vom CPU kühler bei einer Luftkühlung für die SpaWas benötigt wird...


Nein, muss man nicht. Ein leichter Luftstrom im Case reicht.


Guck für die Anfis mal in die http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Bei einem Kumpel haben sich die NB Temperaturen ohne CPU Luftkühler sogar verbessert.


----------



## Schwini (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



Madz schrieb:


> Nein, muss man nicht. Ein leichter Luftstrom im Case  reicht.
> 
> 
> Guck für die Anfis mal in die http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf



Also würde ich das MB weglassen, wär das auch nicht so schlimm? 

Das mal ne Tabelle. ^^ 



hydro schrieb:


> Bei einem Kumpel haben sich die NB Temperaturen ohne CPU Luftkühler sogar verbessert.



was hatte dein Kumep denn für ein Board? Hoffentlich schreibst du "Crosshair IV"


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Ja, die MB Kühlung kannst du auch noch später nachrüsten. (musst du aber nicht)


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

War irgendein P35 Gigabyte.
Ich sags mal so, desto weniger Anschlüsse und Kühler du hast, desto weniger kann passieren.
Andere Kumpel hat beim MB-Kühler einbauen wohl irgendwie den Lan-Port getötet, wie auch immer sowas gehen mag. Und Leiser bzw. besser übertaktbar wird dein PC durch die MB Kühlung nicht.


----------



## Schwini (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

@madz: Hätte ich mir dann sowieso vorgenommen, bei bedarf zum GEburtstag mal nen Komplettkühler gewünscht. ^^

@hydro: stimmt. MB wird ja nicht aktiv gekühlt. Sondern ich glaub ads heißt Semipassiv, also das es nur nen vernünftigen Luftstrom bracuht. und den hab ich ja sowieso. ^^


----------



## Schwini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

sorry für Doppel-Post, aber ich hab da was auf der Aquatuning-Seite über die Pumpen gefunden:

Sie können auch später Ihre Pumpe upgraden. Sie müssen dazu nur einen Schlüssel erwerben und in der aquasuite Software eingeben. Damit schalten Sie die zusätzlichen Funktionen der Advanced- und Ultra-Variante frei.

Funzt das wirklich? und was kostet es mich z.B. von Standart auf Ultra zu upgraden? Dr.Google wollte nichts sagen...


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Dr.Google hilft immer! 

Aqua Computer Webshop - Upgrade aquastream XT USB Standard auf Version Ultra 41066

Finde es aber komisch, dass es bei Aquatuning so etwas:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquastream Upgrade Kit auf aquastream XT - Ultra Version Aquacomputer aquastream Upgrade Kit auf aquastream XT - Ultra Version 52079

zu kaufen gibt, wenn man fürs halbe Geld nur einen Key brauch.


----------



## Schwini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

hmm. dann war der Patient wohl zu doof Herrn Dr. Google die Schmerzen richtig zu beschreiben. ^^

DAnke aber, dass du mir geholfen hast. 

Die Software ist ja sogar nur geringfügig teurer. d.h. 5€. Das ist ja nicht die Welt. Kann man sich immer noch dazukaufen, wenn man die Funktionen braucht. ^^

Aber eigentlich ist das auch ein wenig mies. Man liefert die Pumpe mit weniger Funktionen aus, als sie wirklich kann.  Ist ja ein bisschen wie bei Apple beim Softwareupdate 3.0 meiner Ipod. Vorher hatte das Teil kein Bluetooth und danach waren die Zähne auf einmal blau.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

@hydro dieses Upgrade Set ist für ne Aquastream 3.5. UM dies dann zur ner AS XT zumachen.


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Aaaaah, die Firma dankt! 

Also reicht es echt einfach aus die Aquasuite zu upgraden? Wie schützt sich AC vor Raubkopien?


----------



## Madz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

Ja, einfach upgraden. Wie AC sich schützt weiss ich nicht, aber es funktioniert und die Pumpe ist nicht knackbar.


----------



## Schwini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

ich will ja aber nichts illegal runterladen. ^^ Und außerdem, man muss ja irgendwie Pumpen-Seriennummer und nochwas beim kauf angeben, vllt. funktioniert eine Aquasuite nur mit einer ganz bestimmten Pumpe?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*



> vllt. funktioniert eine Aquasuite nur mit einer ganz bestimmten Pumpe?


Die Aquasuite funzt mit allen AC Produkten.


----------



## Schwini (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Beratung] Wasserkühlung für GPU + CPU + MB*

so mein ich das ja nicht, dass die Aquasuite mit allen SC Produkten funzt weiß ich. Ist halt nur schwer zu erklären, was ich mir da vorhin gedahct hab...


----------

